# Question about hedgie bags/sacks



## Mere (Dec 14, 2016)

I promise I've searched here for answers to this... it keeps coming up with old posts and inactive links... I can show my search history for proof lol! ??

I was looking at hedgie bags to take my hedgie out with me sometimes... like when I go for a walk or something. All the bags/sacks I've seen don't seem to have any type of ventilation? Maybe I'm missing something... but is that safe? I'm a new hedgie Mom and I just want to make sure I'm not doing anything that will hurt my hedgie. Link below is an example of what I'm seeing... any recommendations are greatly appreciated!! Thanks in advance!!

https://www.etsy.com/listing/468267601/hedgehog-bonding-bag-small-animals-carry


----------



## happyhedgierents (Jul 31, 2014)

I know this is an old post, but I got a pouch similar to this one for my hedgie and he loves it! I take him on walks with me when I go on the trails with my dog during Spring and Summer and haven't had a problem yet. He mostly loves looking out the screen and sticking his backside towards the screen and falling asleep. Usually I won't know his quills are poking out until my arm bumps up against it. lol I've taken him grocery shopping and a few other places and all I get are compliments and a few "what the f... is in there?" questions.  It's big enough for him to turn around, move to get comfortable or even stretch out some and stick his face out of the top when I unzip it to let him out or so people can get a better look at him.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/288828...le-condo-bonding-pouch?ref=shop_home_active_5


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Please don't take your hedgehog into places like grocery stores or any other place that dont allow animals. You are breaking the law and breaking health board regulations by doing that. There is no reason to take your hedgehog into places like that. If you insist on going into stores with your hedgehog then restrict it to places that allow pets.


----------



## BlackfoxHedgie (Jul 26, 2016)

Mine loves the fact that there is no light in her snuggle sack. I've taken her with me while walking around at the lake and just walking around our neighborhood. I have taken her to Joann's (the ladies who worked there insisted since I make my own snuggle sacks and frequent the store) and a few times to the pet store to get meal worms and food. She mostly just sleeps and doesn't mind it, but there are times when she's just not happy to be out.


----------

